# You're a loser if you don't have a Sasha avatar



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

All the cool kids are doing it.

Sasha has been my favorite Laker since the day we drafted him and I never said a bad thing about him, ever. We should start him at center instead of Kwame. In your face Sasha haters!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

In all seriousness his post-game interview was literally the first time I ever heard him speak.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I want one NOW. Can you make something happen Unique? Seriously, if every single one of us got Sasha avatars, I bet he would continue to tear it up.


----------



## comm (Dec 11, 2006)

I would, but there are no Sasha avatars available for non-supporting members. And I have no money. 

I can't believe this Laker team though. They've grown so much since this past season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, I want one now, too...I mean, since all the cool kids are doing it! I want to be a cool kid!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

lol oh yes. i want to be cool


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Game, Set, Match....*****es.


----------



## comm (Dec 11, 2006)

I did the next best thing, and went with Smush.

Huge block (or foul, if you're not a Laker fan) and he's been playing well lately.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> In all seriousness his post-game interview was literally the first time I ever heard him speak.


My first time hearing him speak was on this Lakers Insider of him and i was suprised too


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I've heard him talk before...his English isn't too bad. I'm honestly really happy for him right now. I've always known he had a pretty good shot, but he just sucked this year up until tonight. Maybe this will completely boost his confidence and he can start playing well and nailing those open shots. 

We always hear how in practice, he shoots the ball extremely well...it's about time he showed us what he does in practice in an actual game.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Maybe it is the old ball. I am happy for him tonight, but he got to get his fg to atleast 45%.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Look at me!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Look at me!


Lucky.


----------



## px (Apr 21, 2005)

nice game for sasha..just like i said before all this guy needs is the confidence from pjax...and maybe the rumors about penny got him going today...good game...


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

I'll follow the trend, I'm a straight up follower and I don't care who knows it.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

so i went to the Lakers V Timberwolves game in Minny and after the game i went up to him and said he was my favorite player and he gave me a high five and signed my sasha jersey..he signed my jersey and no one elses and ran to the locker room...i love him...


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

hey good idea,, I think in the honor of the player of the game, after every game (that we win) change the avatar to that players


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

onelakerfan said:


> hey good idea,, I think in the honor of the player of the game, after every game (that we win) change the avatar to that players


Not all of us can do that...boo.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> You're a loser if you don't have a Sasha avatar


I'm Proud to be a loser!:biggrin:


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Hey, I'm a cool kid, and I hate Sasha. So HA!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j9VZ-JrMV5k"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j9VZ-JrMV5k" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Slava > Sasha


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j9VZ-JrMV5k"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j9VZ-JrMV5k" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> 
> Slava > Sasha


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

onelakerfan said:


> hey good idea,, I think in the honor of the player of the game, after every game (that we win) change the avatar to that players


No, just Sasha.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j9VZ-JrMV5k"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j9VZ-JrMV5k" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> 
> Slava > Sasha


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


OMG That was some funny stuff.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Haha, I just watched it again and that might be the funniest thing I've ever seen.

Slava: I must concentrate on my defense.
Billy Mac: And how do you think it's coming along?/
Slava: Yeah.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i like my walton one...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Cris said:


> i like my walton one...


sasha is better..


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG hahahhahah a that Slava interview is a classic. **** i havent laughed so hard in a while. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Gundungurra81 (Nov 25, 2006)

Laker Freak said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j9VZ-JrMV5k"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j9VZ-JrMV5k" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> 
> Slava > Sasha


:lol: :lol: hilarious


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ That is, far and away, the greatest interview I have ever seen in my life. I'm almost crying.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Cris said:


> i like my walton one...


Everybody point and laugh at the loser!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Vujacic is aiight.



But he aint no Van Damme.


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

Sasha has one good game and you all are jumping on his EDIT. lol. Anyways, someone pay me for the membership and I'll join in on the Sasha fanclub


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Mines owns all of yours.

BH if you still want a custom one let me know..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Unique said:


> Mines owns all of yours.
> 
> BH if you still want a custom one let me know..


Absolutely. Do you think you could make one where he is slaying a lion? Or something badass like that?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Absolutely. Do you think you could make one where he is slaying a lion? Or something badass like that?


If i can find my magic edtion of photoshop then yes.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Unique said:


> If i can find my magic edtion of photoshop then yes.


Cool. Thanks.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

http://www.thesportsrag.com/019_Karl_Malone.html


----------



## flip-flop (May 17, 2005)

I'm happy for Sasha, but I think you guys are little overreacting...Let's wait for next 10 games and see what the kid can really do... 

The funny thing about Vujacic is that he was/is not well-known in his own (and my) country. Even our national coach hasn't really count on him in past championships. I know that Sasha declined to play in the last WC (and it was not the first time he did it), but even if he was there with our NT, I doubt he would play a big role...He somehow does not have the best reputation here in Slovenia.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

OK, I finally opted for a Sasha avatar. 

How do you do like it Jamel?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I wonder how long it will be before we start calling for Sasha's head again. Im guessing, 3rd quarter of the Memphis game.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Laker Freak said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j9VZ-JrMV5k"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j9VZ-JrMV5k" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> 
> Slava > Sasha


lololololololol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The whole Sasha thing was a bad luck. We lost to the worst team in the league after that and got the worst beating of the season after that. Sasha you suck....


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

5 days and this thread is already overrated 

way to go sasha


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Boy, you must be crazy!


----------

